# New Place, few changes...



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

So, we recently did a move, as our last condo was being sold out from under us (increasingly common in the Bay Area). We ended up in a single-room style loft space. The trick here is that my subs are passive and really need to be corner loaded to prevent doing damage. 

Given that there were only two sets of corners in the entire space, I was forced to make some interesting concessions regarding overall placement. As a result, I ended up with a dedicated music space and listening chair, which doesn't serve any additional AV pr TV support functions. I've also rotated some gear out, only keeping my corner subs (because they work so well) and the Lyngdorf integrated (active xo, time alignment & power dac) due to it's flexibility. It's currently being used to power the subs. 

Most of the other changes were made due to wanted to play with something different, while respecting a rather constrained budget.

New (used) amps: Quicksilver Horn Monos. 25wpc pure class A. They came with some Sovtek EL34s, which I recently changed out for some Gold Lion KT-77s.



















Some fresh logs for the fire 










The most significant change was the addition of some BD Design Oris 150s. The way that these things unpack sound into a room is simply incredible. 

I also lucked out with the use of the Tang Band 1808 drivers. They're a really good for all types of music and aren't so efficient that they outmatch my subs (both are around 101-103db/1w/1m). 

I played with the horns in different locations, but at the end of the day, it simply sounded best with them sitting on the corner subs (which are horn loading into the room). It behaves very much like a point source. The sound in this room is the best that I've ever had, and it's damned near holographic.



















A few more fun pics of the space...




























Major Hangover & The dog..


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

A few additions...

Sophia Electric s.e.t. 300B monos. I've had these for a few months now and have been very very happy with them. 










A few days ago some fresh Sophia Electric Royal Princess tubes... The sound is pretty unreal.










Last but not least, I upgraded the 8" full range drivers to AER BD Alnico. These are rated at 106db/1W. Very happy with these too.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

a fine system! I miss my 6 watt tube rig with 15 coaxials..just would not work in the new place so I went back to boring monitors I know well..


----------

